
Why Programmers Don’t Like Meetings (share this with your manager) - genevpd
https://medium.com/@genepodolyak/why-programmers-dont-like-meetings-share-this-with-your-manager-3cd3c58154cf
======
genevpd
Do you think your manager will get this?

